# Are exterior wayfinding signs required?



## ADAguy (Jan 10, 2017)

Does the Ada require you to provide directional signage from parking lots on large sites with multiple buildings such as a college? Please provide a adasad,,cite.


----------



## JPohling (Jan 10, 2017)

Not sure about ADA, but CBC 2016 11B-216.6  possibly


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 10, 2017)

216.1 (shall be provided, but under what conditions?) 216.3 (if provided, but where does it say that I have to?)


----------



## VillageInspector (Jan 12, 2017)

'Shall' means you will. Its not an option.


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 12, 2017)

"shall'' followed by "in accordance with" is to be interpreted by you that 216.3 Directional and Informational signs then must be provided as per 201.1 Scope (shall comply) and 201.2  Application based on use (unless exempted).

Could have been more clearly written but I don't disagree. Owner ( a major university) is pushing back on their existing site.
Fair to say then that providing directional signage along POT from parking lots to buildings along the POT is required.

What of illumination of the signs at night?


----------



## steveray (Jan 13, 2017)

IBC 1110, you get them "at" the entrances to the buildings, but not on campus.....


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 13, 2017)

So Steve, you believe that no site "wayfinding/directionale" signs are required, given my previous cites?


----------



## Yikes (Jan 13, 2017)

If the University does not want want to provide ANY wayfinding signs for anyone, that is their choice.
If /when they DO decide to provide wayfinding signage, then it "shall" comply with code.

From an ADA or Title II standpoint, all pathways on a campus are often presumed by the general public be accessible.  If a pathway is not accessible, then at a minimum they should have universal symbol signage redirecting people around to an accessible route.  Some public university have also opted to close or eliminate non-accessible routes.


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 13, 2017)

Ok, it comes down to the old If: / then: rationale.
If, you provide it, then you must comply.
If you don't chose to, (and it is not required) then you may chose not to.

I hate it when common sense is not always reflected in specific code language.


----------

